# AspectJ Compiler nicht im CLASSPATH?



## andkul (5. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade mich in AspectJ einzulesen und hab auch ein Plugin für Eclipse gefunden, mit dem alles wunderbar funktioniert.
Will ich aber in der Kommandozeile (also in Win XP) eine .aj-Datei oder eine .java-Datei mit ajc kompilieren, kommen immer Fehler:
[warning] couldn´t find aspectjrt.jar on classpath, checked: ...
[error] classpath error: unable to find org.aspectj.lang.JoinPoint (check that aspectjrt.jar is in your classpath)

Umgebungsvaribalen hab ich gesetzt:
mein CLASS_PATH: C:\aspectj1.6\bin\aspectjrt.jar
mein PATH: C:\aspectj1.6\bin

Diese Verzeichnisse tauchen in checked: ...  aber nicht auf, warum?

Wäre sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## SlaterB (6. Sep 2009)

die Umgebungsvariable muss CLASSPATH heißen, nicht CLASS_PATH,
außerdem sollte immer das aktuelle Verzeichnis mit dabei sein, also z.B.
.;C:/jar..

vorher bei google was zu CLASSPATH nachlesen?

-------

und schreibe vielleicht erstmal ein normales Java-Programm, welches den Inhalt zur Laufzeit ausgibt und das Vorhandensein der Dateien prüft 
(macht checked:... vielleicht auch schon)


----------



## andkul (6. Sep 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> die Umgebungsvariable muss CLASSPATH heißen, nicht CLASS_PATH,
> außerdem sollte immer das aktuelle Verzeichnis mit dabei sein, also z.B.
> .;C:/jar..


ok, vielen Dank, hat geklappt; war ein dummer fehler...


-------


SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> und schreibe vielleicht erstmal ein normales Java-Programm, welches den Inhalt zur Laufzeit ausgibt und das Vorhandensein der Dateien prüft
> (macht checked:... vielleicht auch schon)



sorry, das versteh ich nicht. Normales Java-Programm, das den Inhalt zur Laufzeit ausgibt?!
Was meinst du damit?


----------



## andkul (6. Sep 2009)

also gut, jetzt kann ich mit javac und mit ajc meine java Klassen übersetzen, aber jetzt kann ich die class-Dateien nicht mehr ausführen, weder mit java noch mit aj?!?!

mein PATH: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_14\bin;C:\aspectj1.6\bin;
mein CLASSPATH: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_14\lib;C:\aspectj1.6\lib\aspectjrt.jar;

Was mach ich denn falsch??? ich komm nicht drauf!
Bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## SlaterB (6. Sep 2009)

> sorry, das versteh ich nicht. Normales Java-Programm, das den Inhalt zur Laufzeit ausgibt?!

ein Programm das alle dem Java-Programm bekannten Jars, den CLASSPATH ausgibt, zur Kontrolle,
aber egal

> Was mach ich denn falsch??? ich komm nicht drauf!

steht in meinem ersten Posting, fängt mit 'außerdem' an,

bzw. das bei 'vorher' dürfte auch alles klären


----------

